# what is the earliest day in your cycle you could get pregnant?



## hollytheteacher

What is the earliest day you could have sex and possibly become pregnant.

Dh and I dtd on cycle day 7 ... I kind of felt like i O'd on day 12. That would be too early right? Could sperm live for 5 days? Also, i'm not positive I O'd that day, but i did have some ovary pain and lots of clear fluid discharge.

We are not ttc but not being overly overly cautions about tta.

So i'm just curious







:







:


----------



## hollytheteacher

lots of views...zero replies?


----------



## mataji4

Sperm can live for 3-5 days IN FERTILE MUCUS. So it depends on when you ovulated and if you had fertile mucus or not when you dtd...it looks different for everyone- can be slippery, stretchy, clear, white, or in general feels "wet". ??


----------



## akaisha

it's possible to ovulate on any cycle day (except during AF, i suppose), so yep, it is possible, although not entirely likely. for what it's worth, i've started having fertile CM as early as CD 7 before and have O'd on CD 13 more than once.


----------



## JMJ

With no other information, in general, people will not get pregnant based on sexual relations before or on day 6 unless they know that they usually have really short cycles. If you had fertile mucus when you DTD, it is possible. Otherwise, it is highly unlikely.


----------



## Tellera

Possible. Sperm _can_ live that long, but I have read that it does need fertile mucous, like a pp.

My DS is from sex 5 days before o.


----------



## hollytheteacher

Update...well kind of.

Still not sure what is going on, but I had a whole bunch of whitish, thickish, slipperiesh, discharge today...so i have no idea what is going on (this would be cycle day 17)

Did I not ovulate before and THIS is when i'm going to ovulate (or is that a pregnancy sign?)

I thought i ovulated on day 12 (very clear, very wet, very slippery).

Any insight?


----------



## Tellera

Have you checked your cervix to see if it is high and open? That would help you to know.


----------



## notjustmamie

Yes, if you did O on day 12, you could potentially have sperm that survived from day 7. I'd say the earliest you could get pregnant is on CD1, but that assumes either annovulatory bleeding or bleeding at ovulation which is mistaken for AF.

Thick slippery discharge could be O, could be an early pg sign, or could be semen (if you dtd in the last day or two).

Hope you soon have your answer!


----------



## hollytheteacher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tellera* 
Have you checked your cervix to see if it is high and open? That would help you to know.

Yes I checked it, but *blush* i guess i don't really know what i'm feeling...
What it felt like was a sticking out tongue...kind of squishy..not sure if it felt "open" i really don't know because i've never felt around much up there
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *notjustmamie* 
Yes, if you did O on day 12, you could potentially have sperm that survived from day 7. I'd say the earliest you could get pregnant is on CD1, but that assumes either annovulatory bleeding or bleeding at ovulation which is mistaken for AF.

Thick slippery discharge could be O, could be an early pg sign, or could be semen (if you dtd in the last day or two).

Hope you soon have your answer!

Haven't dtd again since that first time.

can someone explain to me what i should be "feeling" for regarding my cervix? Also, after feeling it the first time, lots more whitish disharge came out on my fingers (sorry for the tmi!)


----------



## hollytheteacher

I am also feeling VERY nauseaus today, but if i was preggo it would probably be too early for m/s right?

I'm so nervous/excited!


----------



## Tellera

I have a hard time finding mine, too.

During ovulation, it will be harder to find. It will be up higher, feel soft (feeling like lips) and be wet, and open. After ovulation, it will come back down lower - be easier to reach - and will feel harder and dryer, and closed.

So, squishy... squishy like lips or not as squishy as that, but more only slightly squishy like a nose...?

I have had an easier time if I'm squatting. Sometimes it helps if you bear down, too.

If you're really wet and slippery, you may want to err on the side of thinking you are ovulating now. Sometimes, some women's bodies can gear up to ovulate, but not actually have an egg, and then they'll actually ovulate a week or more later. It has happened to me a few times from stress, sickness, things that might throw off your cycle.


----------



## KristinDoula

Two of my babies were conceived from sex SEVEN days before ovulation. And my ovulation signs are VERY obvious, including a lot of pain the day of. So I'm sure about the timing.









The second time I really didn't think I had cervical fluid that was all that fertile, either.


----------

